# Jedi Academy crashes on startup. It's driving me insane!



## PedroFromHell (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, 
I hope someone can help me find a solution to this problem. 
I've searched for a thread that deals with this issue, but I couldn't find any. Forgive me if I missed any. 

When I click on any Jedi Academy .exe file, whether it be the single player, multiplayer, or the auto run from straight from the CD, the blue startup console comes up for a split second as normal, the screen goes black, but then it goes back to the desktop in 600x800 resolution, holds for a few seconds with the cursor as either an hourglass or a text 'I', and I get a report that reads: 'jamp.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" [Send Error Report] [Don't Send Error Report].' jamp.exe of course is changed to jasp.exe if I try singleplayer. 

I have an ATI Radeon X1650 agp pro, 1.99ghz AMD Athlon XP 1800+ processor and 1.50gb of RAM. I'm sure this is well above the required specs for Jedi Academy. I used to run the game fine at max settings, along with Jedi Knight 2. 

I have all the latest drivers for my videocard from the official website.

I've looked into the Windows Long Event Viewer and it has this error message: 'Faulting application jamp.exe, version 1.0.0.0, faulting module atioglxx.dll, version 6.14.10.8545, fault address 0x0051ac8e.' I'm guessing the important part there is 'atioglxx.dll'? 

I've just tried formatting my computer, but the same thing happens. 

I'm quite sure the only thing that has changed since last time I had the game installed (maybe two or three years ago) are my video drivers. ATI has grouped all of the Radeon GPU drivers (except the newer models) into a 'legacy support branch' so it's one download for all the cards. Maybe these new drivers are to blame? 

Thank you very much for the help. 
Pedro.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
it could be a driver issue
I suggest uninstalling the current driver and install an older one (maybe the ones that came with your video card)
or at least the last driver that the game worked on, then we will make sure if it's a driver issue or not


----------



## PedroFromHell (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the speedy response. 

I can't find the drivers that came before this legay branch thing, and I can't remember the version number, but I've untinstalled the ATi Catalyst Control Center and all its drivers, ran a driver cleaner program in safemode, deleted all the temp files etc and installed Catalys Control Center version 8.7 beta. I don't know how far off 8.7 beta is from the drivers I used when the game did work, but I went for it.

Now instead of crashing to the desktop with a send error report, it crashes to the desktop with the blue console and says "GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" 
The change of error is refreshing to say the least... I understand many people have gotten this error before, but I've not found a definitive fix.

Is it worth trying different driver versions until I get one that works?

Edit- 

I've found a forum dealing with the game Neverwinter Nights that deals with a similar issue: http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=489681&forum=49 
I quote- 
"As I've read on this forum after experiencing random crashes myself, some people using an ATi video card have (random) crashes related to atioglxx.dll" 
"Playing the game under Windows XP on a system containing an ATI Radeon X800 series, may result in the game exiting to the Windows desktop and an error message being displayed." 
"Fix: 
A note for everyone having crashes in general that can relate to either sound or video or other hardware, always try playing with / disabling functions / features in the options menu, related to the crash given information. "

"As I tried disabling functions / features in the advanced video options, I discovered after trying one by one (note: turning one off, then if still crashes, turn the one you turned off, on again and turn off the next feature) that (for me, very likely others having this crash as well) the "Enable Shiny Water" function renders this crash to occur. After I turned this function off, the in-game locations that resulted into these crashes, worked again, and playing for another few hours didn't result in any crash anymore." 




So the fix for that game is turning "Enable Shiny Water" function off. I'm not sure how this relates to JKA, but I've tried siabling and enabling as many options that looked graphics related as I could in the .config file. Still no luck.


----------

